# chevy 1500 short box..good plow truck?



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

ran across a good deal....anyone every use a 1500 short box chevy?1994 is the year..make a descent plow truck ?


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

regular cab truck....if that helps


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

sure. and its old so you can beat the snot out of it without feeling guilty.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

They are the best plow trucks imo because you can turn on a dime while still having the power of a full size truck. I wish I had one for the condos I do because they get tight when everyone is home


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Reg cab short beds are superb for residential use.. What do you have in mind for a plow?


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

i m putting on a 7'6 uni western plow...ill have the truck tonight...will post some pics


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

thats the best truck in my opinion for doing driveways. im putting a back drag on mine this year. like stated before, all the power of a full size with a nice tightpackage. i also run the western on that truck as well. you wont be disapointed


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

if you're using it for drives Snoway's 22 series if a great match. hard to beat Down Pressure when doing drives.

http://www.sitepreview.us/snoway08/wwwfiles/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/12


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

Granted, its good for driveways and tight spots,but if you get a heavy, wet ,snow it will throw you around. I use to plow with a full size dodge and would plow through anything. Now I have a 99 silverado short bed,I love the truck,just don't get behind with a snow, keep up with it.


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

Also put about 500 lbs in the back.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We have a 94 shortbox stepside, "ole steppy" we call it, its very nice and maneuverable, its our oldest truck by far and the boss is ready to retire it any time, but it just refuses to die. 194k on it. we also have the 7'6 western, works out very nicely for condo complexes or for an extra truck for the sidewalk dudes.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, I loved my 99 Silverado rcsb to plow, but it really didn't compare to heavier longer trucks that I use now. As stated above, they're nice for zipping around in, but not the greatest for bigger applications. A heavier snow will definately prove itself against the truck. I ran a Boss 7'6" on mine and if I made longer passes with it, next thing I knew with the blade angled one way trying to windrow, I'd be only cutting through half of it and the pile would be forcing the ass end of the truck away from it. Weight helps, but only so much.

Depends on your application I guess. The turning radius is nice, but not if you don't need it.


----------



## cklap (Oct 17, 2011)

*1994 GMC Sierra 1500 Ext Cab for Plowing?*

Hi,

I have an older truck that I would like to use for plowing, Can this truck be used for plowing my driveway? I was told that extended cab maynot be good for plowing, and I'm not sure why. But if its just for my residential driveay is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the truck in my avator is the truck i ran for 4 seasons. pushed every snow fall. had a 5.7 with 5 speed trans and 3.42 gears. it would plow circles around any truck but anything over 6 inches it did struggle alittle bit cause of the short wheel base. other than that the truck would run like no tomarrow plowing. i have a 7'6 superduty boss on the front witch is now on my 2500hd.


i ran about 800lbs in tractor weights in the rear and about 10lbs of air in my firestone 5k bags to level it out and it would push like a freight train.


----------



## chillman88 (Aug 10, 2010)

I plow with a 97 Ext. Cab Shortbox 4x4. Someone had a couple cast iron radiators they pulled from their house that I threw in for ballast (behind the axle).

I plowed all year in 2wd. I do the lot at my church, I could push things in 2wd, that the church's reg cab long box dodge couldn't in 4wd.

The plow is an old western, it's heavily reinforced, so it weighs more than a factory unit (conventional mount)


----------

